# Intuition in your dog?



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Long story short...I have a chronically ill cat. She is great 1 day, and deathly sick the next. My vet has done all the obvious tests. No luck. I have resigned to trying to make her good days great...and deal with the others to make her as comfortable as possible(shes only 2 years old)
My pup is a cataholic. Goes NUTS whenever 1 of our cats is near, let's PLAY PLAY PLAY!! Well, Mystic is deathly sick again tonight. staggered through the house and collapsed. (She hadn't been sick since I got my pup, so he hasn't seen this before). 
He ran up on her in his playful demeanor, screeched to a halt, nuzzled her (while I was running over to remove him), licked her several times, and layed down by her. He has been by her side for over an hour now. This is a puppy (landshark) that I couldn't even talk out of chasing the cats. He was never aggressive, just "lets play lets play lets play!!" He even swats at things with his paws like the cats have taught him...
Any experiences like this? Yeah, this is a sweet gentle soul in action...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Adorable!!! And yes, they know.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ohh look at those eyes....


----------



## vhowell7 (Jul 4, 2011)

awww.. how sad. I hope your cat recovers. I do think that dogs can sense things...like our emotions, so I suspect your puppy knows something is wrong.


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

that is a sweet picture. poor lil guy. They sense for both animals and humans. it's very touching to see how different they act: patience, kind, caring and concern


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

That's so touching. What a sweet boy you have there. I hope your kitty feels better soon.


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

I hope your kitty gets better soon. What a precious picture! My last GSD, Zero, had to have an eye removed due to cancer. When we brought him home the day of surgery, we all (Zero, me, husband, JackRussell, and cat) slept on the floor to be with him. The kitty and JRT literally licked his head ALL NIGHT LONG!! Zero and the kitty had never been together before. Our pets are an amazing gift!!


----------

